# Bilder verkleinern



## pl4gu33 (10. Mrz 2012)

Hey,.... 

ich habe ein Programm in dem Bilder angezeigt werden sollen. Die Bilder dürfen eine bestimmte Größe nicht überschreiten und daher will ich zu große Bilder verkleinern:

(Beispiel is jetzt nur um den Ablauf zu zeigen, Werte können ignoriert werden)

```
//Lade Bild 
			File f=new File("b1.jpg");
			
			//Lade Bild 	
			Image img = new ImageIcon(ImageIO.read(f)).getImage();
			
			//Erzeuge Bild im neuen Format
			Image smallImage = img.getScaledInstance(1000,1000,
                    Image.SCALE_SMOOTH);
```

Ist dieses eine gute Lösung oder gibts es irgendwelche Probleme damit? ... natürlich müssen die genauen Werte dann noch je nach Größe des Bildes angepasst werden, dass es auch proportional verkleinert wird.

WICHTIG: 
Das Bild ansich will ich nicht im neuen Format abspeichern, ich will nur mit dem "kleineren" Image in der laufenden Anwendung arbeiten. Also nicht wundern warum ich es nicht abspeichere via BufferedImage und ImageIO.write(...) 

Will nur wissen, ob ich irgendwelche Probleme mit dieser Methode bekommen könnte, da ich mir die ganze Sache irgendwie schwerer vorgestellt hätte


----------



## Fab1 (10. Mrz 2012)

Meines Wissens solltest du mit deiner Variante keinerlei Probleme bekommen. Kenne aber auch keine Alternative dazu.

Was hast du dir denn so an Problemen vorgestellt?


----------



## Marco13 (10. Mrz 2012)

Schau mal auf The Perils of Image.getScaledInstance() | Java.net . Das ist zwar "alt", aber das meiste davon noch relevant oder zumindest interessant.


----------

